# problem with new tank



## routoq (Feb 18, 2005)

I got another 125 and im gonna put some RPBs in there but all the fish im putting in the tank right now are dieing and i don't know why. I filled the tank up, put some red rosies in and they all died by next morning so then I took all the water out, cleaned it, put more water in and put some red rosies in, same thing is happening. I dunno why but there are tiny bubbles covering the sides, pumps, heaters, etc... Water isn't too cold or too hot either.
Anyone help?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Did you cycle the tank?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> Did you cycle the tank?


Thats the reason why :nod:


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

go buy some bio spira if ur into quick setup dude.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

cmsCheerFish said:


> go buy some bio spira if ur into quick setup dude.
> [snapback]1090968[/snapback]​


and even with that it still takes a good week or 2...buy 3 large packs (will cost you about 60 bucks) but that will get it done in a couple days for a 125 gallon


----------



## routoq (Feb 18, 2005)

Guess you guys don't understand, im cycling it right now.


----------



## routoq (Feb 18, 2005)

Also, I emptied my 10 gal all the way today, put same water that i have in my 125 gal in it and same type of fish, none dead yet.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you using water conditioner?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

test your water post piramiters how long has it been cycling?

how long was the 10 gla set up for?


----------



## routoq (Feb 18, 2005)

10 gal is set up right now and still goin, i went and bought some feeder fish, brought them home, THEN filled the 10 gal and put them right in. They are fine, i put 15 fish into the 125 and now only 1 is still alive.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

well find it interesting that hes asking us whats wrong and we are askign him to give us cirtian info and hes goign around all our questions and tellign us what he has done.

thats not gonna help us 1 bit.

if you want answers u MUST answer the questions we asked of you.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

sounds to me like hes doing a cycle with cheap fish and he is wondering why they are dying in the big tank but not the small, maybe he cleaned it with some chemicals?


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> sounds to me like hes doing a cycle with cheap fish and he is wondering why they are dying in the big tank but not the small, maybe he cleaned it with some chemicals?
> [snapback]1091222[/snapback]​


YEP I SECOND THAT.


----------



## DonnyBrasco (Feb 6, 2004)

DC2RJUN said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > sounds to me like hes doing a cycle with cheap fish and he is wondering why they are dying in the big tank but not the small, maybe he cleaned it with some chemicals?
> ...


Remove gravel sand from sand and leave in bucket with boiling hot water and rinse -- rewash tank when its empty with salt solution water drain the tank completely and let it stand to dry then water gravel sand off and then restart tank


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

DonnyBrasco said:


> DC2RJUN said:
> 
> 
> > clintard_leonard said:
> ...












your tank will never finish the cycle if you drain the water all the time and refill it. leave everything alone make sure u use tap water conditioner as the chlorine will kill the bacteria needed in the tank. it will happen cycle is the hardest time on fish. dont stress it they are lil 12cent feeders. get a water test kit if you dont have 1 already.

test every day to every other day till u see a Ammonia spike from there u will get a NitRITE spike then niTRATE once your ammonia and niTRITE are back at 0 and you have a positive reading on niTRATES do a 15-25% water change add your Ps and have fun


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The cycle is not the problem here. With small fish it will take a long time for the ammonia to become an issue. I would say either he didnt use water conditioner, he didnt acclimate the fish at all, or there is some other chemical in the tank as a result of cleaning.

If he didnt use any water conditioner the initial fish added would be in trouble, but after a while the clorine would dissapate so the water in the 10 gallon would be fine....with the little information given, this is what sounds like happened to me.

Moved to water chem.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

He used rosey reds. Those things die by the handful due to really crappy conditions they are shipped in. That would be my number one guess. 
Not dechlorinating would be number 2. Though after 24 hours max it would all be gone.
You said you got ANOTHER 125. I am presuming that means you have one up and running already? If so, and it is an established healthy tank, you have all the starter media you could want to seed the new tank.
OK While bio spira may be the only of the bacteria products that work, I still classify it as MAYBE. Using gravel and media from the established tank is a much more reliable way to do it. And if you dont have an established tank, just cycle the damned thing normally. I can think of a lot of things I could buy with 60 bucks or more aside from that gunk.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

yeah screw bio spira that shits expensive just use the media from the other tank to seed the new one


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

get some cheap gold fish. let it cycle no matter what happens to the fish just do 10%wekly waterchanges until cycled . get a test kit in the mean time your problem will stablize trust me


----------

